# Chungking Mansions, HK



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Another piece of urban grit and one of the most infamous buildings of HK. The Chungking Mansions is a residential building located in Nathan Rd. in Tsim Sha Tsui. The lower floors is a shopping arcade with alot of stores catering to HK's Indian, Pakistani and Nigerian community. The upper floors are a mixture of low-cost flats and cheap hotels, officially listed in the HK Tourism Board.

Chungking Mansions (Tsim Sha Tsui)


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I think I've been up there. Tons of Indian vendors. There's a strong curry smell!


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

looks like the building from the american version of Dark Water.


----------



## kalifese (Jan 27, 2006)

they need to knock that sucker down. it's an incredible eye sore.


----------



## dogyears (Aug 11, 2005)

thanks for posting these pictures ! I love urban grit, and this is a magnificant example of it.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Not an appealing place. My travel guide recommended a restaurant in there and I wanted to take a look inside that building but the hordes of touts ("need hotel?", "want Rolex? I make special price for you my friend!") scared me away.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The building is sure is very gritty and it's only a few blocks from the world famous Peninsula Hotel! It's also in the heart of Tsim Sha Tsui, a popular shopping and tourist district!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

WANCH said:


> Chungking Mansions (Tsim Sha Tsui)


Yikes!

What are those metal 'loops'? :runaway:


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

The lighting and blue-green cast of the building is incredible - looks like a still from "Bladerunner" or some film noir set. But the overall scale, design and condition of the building give it a heavy, oppressive feel.



redstone said:


> Yikes!
> 
> What are those metal 'loops'? :runaway:


Given the residential use, my guess is these are clothing racks to dry washed clothes. 

Kent


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

redstone said:


> Yikes!
> 
> What are those metal 'loops'? :runaway:


That's where they dry their clothes. You guys have the same thing in some flats and HDB estates in Singapore.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

I had a curry in that building.

QUite an interesting experience locating the restaurant for some reasons though with all the staircases and lifts


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I always pass that alley whenever I'm in Nathan Road and plan to go to my friend's store in Mody Rd. 

To say, Chungking may look gritty but it's still a safe place!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That last pic that Redstone copied is scary as hell, but what a magnifcent photograph!
What a ghastly pile.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Life in the Chungking Mansions


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Another piece of urban grit and one of the most infamous buildings of HK.


I understand the whole "urban grit" vibe - but why is it "infamous"? Did something happen there? Does it have a reputation of some sort?

Also - when was this project built? Local architecture firm? 

While I'm digging the whole green fluorescent lighting, post-Apocalyptic look, I feel like I'm missing the rest of the story . . . 

Any additional information on the story behind the project would be appreciated.

Thanks - Kent


----------



## Krzyżak (Jan 12, 2005)

*picture, first league*

there now I wouldn't like living there. :runaway:


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

this picture says it all...

give me a Hilton any day anything but this.

i wonder how the bathrooms look like?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Quente said:


> I understand the whole "urban grit" vibe - but why is it "infamous"? Did something happen there? Does it have a reputation of some sort?
> 
> Also - when was this project built? Local architecture firm?
> 
> ...


There are several reasons why Chungking Mansions is known. Aside from the grit and the strange and dingy athmosphere, these residential blocks are to be located in the heart of the city's tourist belt. The building has several cheap guest houses which attract tourists and backpackers and the conditions in some are very disturbing. Some have a bed occupying the whole floor and the shower is a shower head in the bathroom. Some rooms don't even face the street or have no windows. But despite of that, the rates in these guest houses are some of the cheapest in HK. 

Alot of illegal immigrants stay in the Chungking Mansions mostly from South Asia and Africa. The HK police have conducted several raids in the area where prostitution, robbery and drug dealing is also a major problem. 

Movies such as Chungking Express and Fallen Angels introduced the infamous Chungking Mansions worldwide. Chungking Express for example protrayed The Chungking Mansions as the city's loneliness and despair.

The building was completed in 1961 but there is little source on the architects, engineers and planners.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

LordMarshall said:


> this picture says it all...
> 
> give me a Hilton any day anything but this.
> 
> i wonder how the bathrooms look like?


How about this 










and for the bathroom, 

http://www3.baylor.edu/~Charles_Kemp/cosmic1.jpg

the image is too large!


----------



## dogyears (Aug 11, 2005)

WANCH said:


> How about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosy !  And very livable.


----------

